# Need advice on getting rid of a Wyndham timeshare



## Rigs

Long story short, I was sold a bill of goods that didn't add up and now I want out.  I still owe financing but I'm not looking for any sort of return.  All I want is to cut my losses and never give these guys another dime.  Does anyone know of a company that will assume responsibility of a contract?  Or possibly a place where I could find someone willing to assume responsibility even if I have to pay them to do it?  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## siesta

noone will take your timeshare unless the deed is free and clear (paid in full). your best bet is to stick around on these boards and learn how to best use what you own.

edited to add: I re-read your OP and noticed this 





> Or possibly a place where I could find someone willing to assume responsibility even if I have to pay them to do it?


  Anyone that asks you for an up-front fee to sell your timeshare, regardless of what they call it, is going to scam you.  Remember that down the road.


----------



## DeniseM

Welcome to TUG!

Unfortunately, in this economy, people are giving away Wyndham points, so it will be impossible to give away an ownership that still has a loan against it.

I agree - your best bet is to hang around here and find out how to maximize your ownership.

*WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T PAY SOMEONE A LARGE UPFRONT FEE TO SELL YOUR TIMESHARE FOR YOU - THAT'S ALWAYS A SCAM!*


----------



## Timeshare Von

Rigs said:


> Long story short, I was sold a bill of goods that didn't add up and now I want out.  I still owe financing but I'm not looking for any sort of return.  All I want is to cut my losses and never give these guys another dime.  Does anyone know of a company that will assume responsibility of a contract?  Or possibly a place where I could find someone willing to assume responsibility even if I have to pay them to do it?  Any help is much appreciated.



Unfortunately, not a good situation.

Some of us have timeshares that are fully paid off, and we cannot give them away.  Unloading one with a note, will be impossible.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Yes, many of us own Wyndham points here. There is basicly a "I will give my free and clear ownership to you" approach to transferring your points. With a loan, no way will anyone here take it. 

I agree with the others suggestion - learn to use it. Most of the resorts are very nice, comfortable, in good locations and with various size units as one size does not fit all. Read our PRIMER, read your Member's Guide (highligher recommended), and start asking some questions. The money you spent and the loan you are paying off is called SUNK COST. The maintenance fees is what your vacations will cost you each year. By planning carefully and 10 months in advance, you can book in most of the Wyndham managed resorts.

Can we ask how many points do you own and what is your HOME RESORT? And also, what area of the USA do you live?


----------



## ace2000

Yes, the timeshare (or points) that you probably paid multi-thousands for, is worth virtually nothing today.  Just do a search on ebay to verify that.

If you thought you were sold a 'bill of goods' before you visited this forum, that fact must make it even worse.  However, that is the reality.


----------



## timeos2

*never buy Wyndham retail - here's another reason why*



Rigs said:


> Long story short, I was sold a bill of goods that didn't add up and now I want out.  I still owe financing but I'm not looking for any sort of return.  All I want is to cut my losses and never give these guys another dime.  Does anyone know of a company that will assume responsibility of a contract?  Or possibly a place where I could find someone willing to assume responsibility even if I have to pay them to do it?  Any help is much appreciated.



Unless your loan is so low that it is pricing the points at $.01 or less (which means you would still owe virtually nothing!) you will not be able to transfer your ownership to another buyer as there are plenty out there for free or $01/point. Why would any resale buyer pay more? Learn to use what you bought - get Wyndham to accept a buy out at a lower price & then sell/giveaway your ownership are about your only options other than default & the big credit hit that would be.  Sorry.


----------



## rrlongwell

Maybe a family member, friend, or associate might help you out and use the points but the loan amount is a problem that may not go away.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q

Frustrating, ain't it.

But you're not the only person here who bought Retail and had regrets...of course, regrets after the rescission period are fruitless.:deadhorse: 

I bought retail back before Al Gore had fully deployed his internet thingy...my advice to you is to stop beating yourself up over it...that wave has crashed ashore.

Learn what you can do to get the most out of what you own.  And trust me on this...it's yours to keep for the foreseeable future.  In my case, it's a good thing I like the Williamsburg area!


----------



## rrlongwell

Here are some thoughts on the problem.  Not sure any would work.  I am aware of an Executor of an Estate that needed to get rid of some timeshares.  It is my understanding he gave them back to the resort (not sure if it was the delevoper or the Property Owner's Association).  The second option would be to contact the lender.  Lender's have "workout" programs on problem loans.  Maybe they would enter into an agreement to take the property in return for an early payoff of the note.  The third option (I do not know if it exists yet):  A Wyndham Salesperson indicated to me that Wyndham Vaction Resorts was going to be offering a program were an owner could place the timeshare with them and they would sell it for a part of the sales price.


----------



## vacationhopeful

rrlongwell said:


> The third option (I do not know if it exists yet):  A Wyndham Salesperson indicated to me that Wyndham Vaction Resorts was going to be offering a program were an owner could place the timeshare with them and they would sell it for a part of the sales price.



Was the salesperson's lips moving?

Actually, they do that sometimes ... but I believe the points have to be paid off. Anyone want to bet if there was a lawyer involved? (as the ones I have heard about involve old people who own multiple millions of points who can't travel anymore).


----------



## ace2000

rrlongwell said:


> The third option (I do not know if it exists yet):  A Wyndham Salesperson indicated to me that Wyndham Vaction Resorts was going to be offering a program were an owner could place the timeshare with them and they would sell it for a part of the sales price.


 
I can't see this one ever happening... how could they?  They would have to sell it at the same price as the presentations or face a huge backlash after the customer found out.

Maybe they'll offer it at the same price and charge an upfront fee to sell it?  Do you think that business model would work?


----------



## rrlongwell

Unfortunatly, his lips were moving.  The loan will probably have to paid off in any case.  An interesting observation I have if something like this occurs is do not assume all the various Wyndhams do the same thing.  I am aware of one resort (I will not mention the name of the Resort Management team that does not necessarily follow the Wyndham line) were the Wyndham Management team (not Wyndham Vacation Resorts, it is a sister company) that arranges the buy out of a distressed property on behalf of the Property Owners Association, then sells it to someone else on behalf of the Property Owners Association.  They are doing this to get the properties back on the assessment paying roles.  They had a lot of problem properties.


----------



## rrlongwell

ace2000 said:


> I can't see this one ever happening... how could they?  They would have to sell it at the same price as the presentations or face a huge backlash after the customer found out.
> 
> Maybe they'll offer it at the same price and charge an upfront fee to sell it?  Do you think that business model would work?



An interesting concept.  Personnaly, I think this would be a wonderful endeaver by Wyndham Vacation Ownership.  It would help the Property Owner's Association, the owners just wanting to get out of the contract and are willing to turn it over for sale to them for what they can get.  It could have the added benifit to Wyndham of going head to head with outfits that charge up front fees and maybe sell the property and maybe not.  It could have the effect of cleaning up the re-sale business, at least as it relates to Wyndham Resorts.  This would be a good thing.  Linda is right, on a limited basis, they apparently already do this.  I bought one from the Wyndham Vacation Resorts Staff, they indicated they could give me a better price on it than one directly from the developer because it was a repossision of some sort.  All benits went with it that come from other units they sell.  This would be a major incentive to a potiential buyer that wants the VIP Benifts.


----------



## amhammari

*Can't afford it*

I not only want out but NEED out!  We can't afford the loan anymore and I can't afford to use it.  What happens if you stop paying on the loan?  I know we'll be harrassed and all that but I don't care.  We can not afford it and we can't get rid of it.  Will they negotiate?  Will they take it back?


----------



## siesta

amhammari said:


> I not only want out but NEED out!  We can't afford the loan anymore and I can't afford to use it.  What happens if you stop paying on the loan?  I know we'll be harrassed and all that but I don't care.  We can not afford it and we can't get rid of it.  Will they negotiate?  Will they take it back?


if you stop paying you are defaulting on a loan (if no loan then financial obligations for MF), and it will obviously affect your credit and they will turn you over to collections.


----------



## jjmanthei05

ace2000 said:


> I can't see this one ever happening... how could they?  They would have to sell it at the same price as the presentations or face a huge backlash after the customer found out.
> 
> Maybe they'll offer it at the same price and charge an upfront fee to sell it?  Do you think that business model would work?



Actually I have heard of this  happening. Wyndham corporate tries to sell the property for the remaining loan balance. They don't guarantee that they will sell it but I also heard you may have to be behind on your loan payments for this to be an option. Whoever buys this get the full benefits of a Developer purchase. I think these are usually in the $70-$90/k range instead of the 110-150/k from the salesman. So still way overpriced but cheaper than from the salespeople. If you have it free and clear they wont do anything. 

Jason


----------



## puppymommo

amhammari said:


> Will they negotiate?  Will they take it back?



It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## ace2000

jjmanthei05 said:


> Actually I have heard of this happening. Wyndham corporate tries to sell the property for the remaining loan balance. They don't guarantee that they will sell it but I also heard you may have to be behind on your loan payments for this to be an option. Whoever buys this get the full benefits of a Developer purchase. I think these are usually in the $70-$90/k range instead of the 110-150/k from the salesman. So still way overpriced but cheaper than from the salespeople. If you have it free and clear they wont do anything.
> 
> Jason


 
Want to show us a link?  Still skeptical... how are they advertising?


----------



## vacationhopeful

ace2000 said:


> Want to show us a link?  Still skeptical... how are they advertising?



They aren't advertising ... It is part of their team sales pitch when you don't bite on the bigger priced item.  It is has been site specfic in my experience. And that is not the only site specific offering.

There have been *party weekends *where you invite another couple with you for a 2 night weekend - generally very nice affairs, except they are Fri night "get to know you" drinks & appetitizer and all day Sat sales presentations (breakfast, lunch, activities & dinner). They bring in sales people from other regions. And the offers are different - these are very successful "Party Weekends". Look for those offerings - Party Weekends. Different people who I know attended said there have been closeout specials, converted fixed weeks, points at other resorts (must be one reason to bring in licensed sales agents from other states, too) == most deals with very good discounts. And these would all be Developer brought points.


----------



## rrlongwell

For mine, they did not advertize.  You sat through a sales pitch.  They went through the numbers.  When they did not get the developer sale then they pitched that on the way out the door.


----------



## jjmanthei05

ace2000 said:


> Want to show us a link?  Still skeptical... how are they advertising?



I purchased all my contracts resale so I have just heard this either from corporate offices or 2nd hand and probably 6 months to a year ago. From what I remember these were being sold out of the corporate office in Orlando. They would try and sell your timeshare for 45 to 60 days-ish for the amount of the remaining loan and if they couldn't you were out of luck. I was forwarded a contact for plus partners at the corporate office who is no longer there but the last time I called, the guy who replaced him also mentioned this. I was calling to find out information for another poster here on tug about the cheapest way to get PIC. These contracts were not allowed to be used in conjunction with PIC but would count as developer purchases. If you want the phone number, PM me and I can send it to you. Like I said I have never purchased one of these but the prices he was offering were in the $70-$90/k range with no negotiating, so significantly lower than initial offers in sales offices (but still no where close to resale prices). 

Jason


----------



## bscheller

*Rock and hard place*

Many of you say you just need to learn how to use the timeshare to your advantage.  I've found that we are between a rock and hard place as far as that goes, as well as, getting out of it.  To use it most effectively and take advantage of the 'programs' Wyndham offers, we were recently told we HAD to be part of the Club Wyndham (CWA) program which required another 84,000 points to participate ($11,000 additional loan).  If we 'refused' the CWA offer, we are in essense 'black balled' and can only see 60% of resort availability and also have significant increases in mtnc fees.  They won't help you do anything if you REFUSE their CWA offer and their Visa card.... BUT, if you stay put and try to use it, you don't get any advantages (ie.. limited availability), and you can't rid of it if you owe.  Any suggestions?   
We bought in 2005 in Bonnet Creek, Orlando.  Still owe $$


----------



## WeLovetoTravel

If you bought at Bonnett Creek, you should have full access to the Wyndham program. My home resort is also Bonnett Creek. We bought when Wyndham was still Fairfield. There was no change in the way we can use our points, Wyndham just changed the name. If I were you, I would log on on-line and check availability. If you do not have online access, go to  Wyndhamvacationresorts.com and register. Your information about having limited access to resorts sounds like a sleazy salesman talking, trying to get more money out of you.
-Deb


----------



## bnoble

> To use it most effectively and take advantage of the 'programs' Wyndham offers, we were recently told we HAD to be part of the Club Wyndham (CWA) program which required another 84,000 points to participate ($11,000 additional loan). If we 'refused' the CWA offer, we are in essense 'black balled' and can only see 60% of resort availability and also have significant increases in mtnc fees.


The only difference between Access and a "regular" Points deed is "Advanced Reservation Priority" privileges.  The vast (vast!) majority of the time ARP doesn't matter.


----------



## timeos2

bscheller said:


> Many of you say you just need to learn how to use the timeshare to your advantage.  I've found that we are between a rock and hard place as far as that goes, as well as, getting out of it.  To use it most effectively and take advantage of the 'programs' Wyndham offers, we were recently told we HAD to be part of the Club Wyndham (CWA) program which required another 84,000 points to participate ($11,000 additional loan).  If we 'refused' the CWA offer, we are in essense 'black balled' and can only see 60% of resort availability and also have significant increases in mtnc fees.  They won't help you do anything if you REFUSE their CWA offer and their Visa card.... BUT, if you stay put and try to use it, you don't get any advantages (ie.. limited availability), and you can't rid of it if you owe.  Any suggestions?
> We bought in 2005 in Bonnet Creek, Orlando.  Still owe $$



All Wyndham wants to do is sell you more. Do not even try to get them, at the resort face to face level, to help you use what you own.  They will be of limited help if you contact reservations by phone as those folks aren't sales personnel.  Look here at TUG and / or the Wyndham support group to get real help with maximizing and best using your ownership.  

I agree that if your home resort is Bonnet Creek it should be in the Points program already so whatever sales was feeding you was regarding the many bogus VIP/Access BS that you don't need to worry about.  You may be VIP if you have enough retail points so the perks of that may apply to you.  Try to find out how to get value out as you are not in a good spot to try to sell.


----------



## vckempson

bscheller,  

virtually nothing they said is true.  Get set up with an online wyndham account (free) and start fishing around for a reservation.

Don't believe anything their salesman ever tell you when it comes to restrictions or solutions that involve buying more points.  They are all lies.


----------



## bscheller

*Rock and hard place*

Thanks all.  That was helpful.  I thought the sales people were full of BS telling me we had to be part of another program.  I'm definitely going to keep up through TUG! Thanks


----------



## LadyBeBop

I've never stayed at a Wyndham resort that I didn't like.   

However, I've never met a Wyndham salesman that I liked.  :ignore: 

We bought retail about ten years ago.   They lied through their teeth, telling us how they would help us sell our other timeshare (Bluebeard's Castle in the US Virgin Islands...at the time undergoing turmoil with mismanagement and high MF). They did nothing.

Today. both of our timeshares are paid off, and the MFs aren't bad.  We're using both to our advantage, and we're not selling (or giving away).  But we've learned our lesson...Wyndham salesmen are the snake-oil salesmen of the 21st century.

However, their resorts are still outstanding.


----------



## rrlongwell

bscheller said:


> ... If we 'refused' the CWA offer, we are in essense 'black balled' and can only see 60% of resort availability ... ie.. limited availability) ...



I am also a hold out not buying into ACCESS.  If you wanted to test the above statement, if a few Tuggers were interested, it could be done.  I am a Platium Member, we would also need a Gold Member, a regular VIP member, and an ACCESS member (preferably two, one just in Access and one in Access and Club Wyndham Plus (another words an account that did not consolidate deeds).  We would then need to coordinate a date and time and all check availabilty on selected resorts.  You would be the test account.  You would check yours at the appointed date and time.  Then share noted.  A copy past feature to Works or Word works great.  Just highlight the availability on the selected resorts, copy just that to a Word or Works document (do not forget to identify the resort).  Then keep adding the next test resort under the one just entered.  Selected resorts should cover three general catagories.  High demand, medium demand, and low demand.  If there is a difference in availabilty, I would project it would be in the high demand resorts in the top two seasons of the high demand periods.  If we really wanted to run a slanted test of the Wyndham properties, we could just select the top two seasons at a selected resort.  I think it is a pretty good bet that if it is occurring, it is not occurring in the off seasons.


----------



## livepast60

*Declining point value*

We bought into Fairfield hearing from others that they like it. Found out fast that getting a one-bedroom got us into the just-barely-good 1BR anywhere,had to be deluxe to get off the parking lot in Sedona. Reserved a week as a weeks owner in Palmaire to be first told we didn't have enough points for our week until we insisted we were weeks owners. Haven't been back since, as we like Las Vegas, so we trade in RCI.

RCI was good as we got 3 weeks in 2BR's for a while in HGVC, Worldmark, Grand Desert, Grandview. Now that's gone, with 126,000 pts in RCI, we can get perhaps 4 days in Club Wyndham and others. We take the 3-day sales pitch specials to fill in.

HGVC gives full weeks for 4000 pts of the 5800 week. We go mainly to Worldmark, trading in Club Wyndham to RCI, transfer to Worldmark Express points.

We'd rather give up Club Wyndham and use the maintenance and reservation fees for purchasing extra vacations. Could get 2 weeks for 1 maintenance fee. Better to buy lowest purchase price timeshares that have RCI and II attached, then buy weeks, than to buy Club Wyndham. They are greeding themselves into the timeshare hotel business.


----------



## vacationhopeful

livepast60 said:


> ...We'd rather give up Club Wyndham and use the maintenance and reservation fees for purchasing extra vacations. Could get 2 weeks for 1 maintenance fee. Better to buy lowest purchase price timeshares that have RCI and II attached, then buy weeks, than to buy Club Wyndham. They are greeding themselves into the timeshare hotel business.



Welcome to TUG! 

You have been around long enough to see the "bad" side of Wyndham. By joining TUG as a paid member, there are many options - particularly, the Sightings thread and resort reviews.

I suggest you use your Wyndham points to visit resorts using your points on the available Resort Specials offered on the Wyndham online Web site. Many are offered in the lower seasons and with a discount off the points, you could get either 2bdrs or several weeks. Yes, you would be making reservations at the max of 60 days out and travelling in the offseason - but still better than hotel rates.


----------



## rrlongwell

vacationhopeful said:


> I suggest you use your Wyndham points to visit resorts using your points on the available Resort Specials offered on the Wyndham online Web site. Many are offered in the lower seasons and with a discount off the points, you could get either 2bdrs or several weeks. Yes, you would be making reservations at the max of 60 days out and travelling in the offseason - but still better than hotel rates.



If trying to use the Resort Specials discounts you may want to focus on booking 6 weeks out or less.  I belive the 60 days and under referenced above is referring to the VIP program.  The FAQ of the Wyndham site states the following pertaining to Resort Specials.

Does CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus offer special point discounts?  Yes, when an excess of inventory is observed six (6) weeks or less in advance of the check-in date, special point discounts may be offered. For updated information, refer to Resort Specials or your latest edition of CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Insider. VIP members are eligible for point discounts when booking new reservations 60 days in advance of their check-in. Learn more about the VIP Program.


----------



## vacationhopeful

rrlongwell said:


> If trying to use the Resort Specials discounts you may want to focus on booking 6 weeks out or less. ...Does CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus offer special point discounts?  Yes, when an excess of inventory is observed six (6) weeks or less in advance of the check-in date, special point discounts may be offered. .../QUOTE]
> 
> Checked the tab for RESORT SPECIALS in the ONLINE Reservation System. There are 8 weeks for each available resort showing what the percentage is the applicable discount for that week. So it is a MAX of 56 days out you can apply a resort special to a booking online.
> 
> VIP discounts are 60 days to all unbooked units at all resorts - NOT a selected few with excess inventory.


----------



## rrlongwell

[QUOTE ... Checked the tab for RESORT SPECIALS in the ONLINE Reservation System. There are 8 weeks for each available resort showing what the percentage is the applicable discount for that week. So it is a MAX of 56 days out you can apply a resort special to a booking online. VIP discounts are 60 days to all unbooked units.[/QUOTE]

I am impressed, Wyndham is apparently going over what they put in the written form.  We better be careful not to let Senior Management know, someone might get fired.  If the implication of the discussion is that VIP, VIP Gold, and VIP Platium point discount benifits are being undermined, that is what I am concluding.  It is my understanding, the actual  discount is the higher of the VIP discount or the Resort Specials.  If this is true, then VIP benifit point discount is serious erroded.  The Gold discount would be seriously comprised, and the VIP Platimum discount, cut by what appears to be about 50% (eyeball guestamate based on a very limited sample).  This probably will have the effect of making re-sale purchases more desirable.

Here is an example of what is currently showing (Note:  the discounts currently showing across the Resort Specials range from 10% to 35%.

Tennessee

Wyndham Nashville** 

Nashville, TN 
Jul 15 - 21 Jul 22 - 28 Jul 29 - Aug 4 Aug 5 - 11 Aug 12 - 18 Aug 19 - 25 Aug 26 - Sep 1 Sep 2 - 8 
- - - - - 20% 25% 25% 


Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade 

Fairfield Glade, TN 
Jul 15 - 21 Jul 22 - 28 Jul 29 - Aug 4 Aug 5 - 11 Aug 12 - 18 Aug 19 - 25 Aug 26 - Sep 1 Sep 2 - 8 
- - - - - 20% 20% 25% 


Wyndham Smoky Mountains 

Sevierville, TN 
Jul 15 - 21 Jul 22 - 28 Jul 29 - Aug 4 Aug 5 - 11 Aug 12 - 18 Aug 19 - 25 Aug 26 - Sep 1 Sep 2 - 8 
- - - - - 20% 25% 25% 


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Great Smokies Lodge 

Sevierville, TN 
Jul 15 - 21 Jul 22 - 28 Jul 29 - Aug 4 Aug 5 - 11 Aug 12 - 18 Aug 19 - 25 Aug 26 - Sep 1 Sep 2 - 8 
- - - - - - 10% 25%


----------



## vckempson

rrlongwell said:


> If the implication of the discussion is that VIP, VIP Gold, and VIP Platium point discount benifits are being undermined, that is what I am concluding.  It is my understanding, the actual  discount is the higher of the VIP discount or the Resort Specials.  If this is true, then VIP benifit point discount is serious erroded.  The Gold discount would be seriously comprised, and the VIP Platimum discount, cut by what appears to be about 50% (eyeball guestamate based on a very limited sample).  This probably will have the effect of making re-sale purchases more desirable.



I don't think the implication in this discussion is any such thing.  The member specials apply to excess inventory in what is often times off season and shoulder season.  VIP discount apply accross the board, irrespective of whether there is excess inventory or not.   I don't see that as an diminishing the value of VIP discounts at all.


----------



## livepast60

*Conversations on points transfer Club Wyndham - Worldmark*

I transferred Club Wyndham points to RCI successfully online. The generated page said I would get an eMail saying so. ....  .... .... ....   No eMail. I waited 2 days. :zzz: 
Called Club Wyndham's RCI number,(long wait) :zzz:  - told they don't send eMail confirmations and sent to Club Wyndham (long wait) :zzz:  - the person that arranges transfers on phone says eMails aren't sent.   I explained that Worldmark's Exchange form says to attach one, so one can ASSUME they were sent out at some time. :annoyed:  Sent to Club Wyndham Member Service.  (long wait) :zzz: Explained the above again. Service said she'd type one out for me and send it right now - she did.  She said she'd also send request for Club Wyndham to send an eMail out at the same time the online deposit page confirmation appeared on screen. I sent the email with the form to Worldmark.  Maybe it will get there and be accepted as equivalent points - maybe not  

As Club Wyndham points are worth 2/3rd what they were worth when I bought a week, so can get just 4 days out of them, maybe I'll be able to use them for weekends in WorldMark or for some > 21 days reservations.

I'll probably try to transfer Club Wyndham to some unlucky relative or somebody who wants 4 days in the weeks program;
so I can use the maintenance fee to buy two RCI or II weeks.


----------



## livepast60

*Thanks VacationHopeful*

Nice to have a welcome. 

I use all my timeshares for Las Vegas most of the time, 3-4 weeks twice a year. I visit some other places once about every 3 years. I've been to every timeshare presentation in Las Vegas, some of them several times, so like WorldMark the most, as most properties of late are built without balconies to make cleaning the yard of gamblers less annoying, Some of the new properties don't let us open the windows, so we don't like that.  Worldmark, CanCun, Shell, and Tahiti have balconies. 

I can get good reservations for less than 60 days as you suggest. I deposited 4000 HGVC points from my 5800 account to get a 2BR in the LV Blvd HGVC where my 5800 would have reserved a 1BR in the same. I'll probably set up my 2012 visit within 20 days to get a Worldmark 2BR reservation for 4000 points. There are some good bargains. It was nice when Club Wyndham RCI deposits got me 3 weeks in 2BR's; but looks like Club Wyndham is trying to turn itself into a hotel chain for RCI members by dropping point values to match inflation.


----------

